# Fifa 09 oder PES 09 mit 2 Gamepads



## Solidsnake (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte nur kurz ne Frage :

Kann man Fifa 09 oder PES 09, für PC , mit 2 Gamepads (xbox 360 pad für PC) zocken ???

braucht man da noch spezielle tools oder geht das einfach so ?


Danke für eure Hilfe 

Solid


----------



## aXwin (12. November 2008)

Bei Fifa gehts so, haben zu 4 man schon am rechner gesessen.
1 Tastatur, 3 Gamepads!

PES zock ich nicht. Fanboy halt


----------



## dune (16. November 2008)

Prinzipiell funktioniert's bei beiden Spielen. Allerdings ist der Controller-Support und die Bedienfreundlichkeit von PES deutlich besser. Hier ist es ohne größeren Aufwand möglich, bis zu vier Gamepads mit einer individuellen Steuerung zu belegen.
Bei FIFA ist das leider mit erheblichem Mehraufwand verbunden. Nicht nur, dass nicht jedes Gamepad unterstützt wird, es ist sogar problematisch (nicht unmöglich), gleiche Controller mit verschiedener Tastenbelegung zu betreiben.


----------

